# High gain distortion pedal?



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 10, 2018)

I’m playing around with distortion pedals in front of my Katana 100 and am looking for a good high gain distortion that is a different flavor from my BE-OD. My initial thought was the EVH 5150 OD but it seems quite similar to the BE-OD. Now I’m thinking Wampler Dracarys. It seems to have a nice modern high gain sound. And I have to admit, being quite the nerd, I like the GoT connection.  Dracarys good? Other options? Oh and I tried the Revv G3 and while I liked the tone, it seemed reallllly noisy in my setup.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 10, 2018)

airis savage drive is pretty dope.


----------



## budda (Jul 10, 2018)

Empress heavy.


----------



## Legion (Jul 10, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> airis savage drive is pretty dope.


I think he's looking for a distortion, not a TS style overdrive.

OP, give the AMT D2 a shot, I got it recently and I LOVE it. Maybe a bit more than the VH4 pedal.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 10, 2018)

Legion said:


> I think he's looking for a distortion, not a TS style overdrive.
> 
> OP, give the AMT D2 a shot, I got it recently and I LOVE it. Maybe a bit more than the VH4 pedal.


the savage has a shitload of gain and distortion on tap. it's a distortion as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## B.M.F. (Jul 10, 2018)

S&K VHD
Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro
Diezel Zerrer
ISP Theta Preamp Pedal
Mesa Thottle Box
Lots of great ones these days. Get a small poweramp a cab and you got a portable rig.
Also try running some of these in the effects loop return


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 10, 2018)

Check out the Iron Pig from Earthbound Audio along with the Throat Locust.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 10, 2018)

It sure about the distortion, but have to considered the Pussy Melter pedal?
.
.
.
Too soon?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jul 10, 2018)

5150
Bogner Ectasy


----------



## DudeManBrother (Jul 10, 2018)

HM2?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 10, 2018)

Legion said:


> I think he's looking for a distortion, not a TS style overdrive.
> 
> OP, give the AMT D2 a shot, I got it recently and I LOVE it. Maybe a bit more than the VH4 pedal.



My understanding is the AMT pedals are better as preamp pedals? Or...hm...they have a different output for that don’t they? More research needed! What is the D2 based on? Those damn names don’t seem to mean anything lol


----------



## Legion (Jul 10, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> My understanding is the AMT pedals are better as preamp pedals? Or...hm...they have a different output for that don’t they? More research needed! What is the D2 based on? Those damn names don’t seem to mean anything lol


Hey!

The D2 is based on a Diezel VH4. The D2 has a drive-out (for use as a pedal), a preamp out (use as a preamp) and a cab sim out (use for direct to FoH/PA). The Cab sim out is nice, but I prefer the Preamp out the most. It sounds AMAZING, to my ears anyway. And I like it ever so slightly better than the Official Diezel VH4 pedal (which I also have). The three outputs on the D2 do have different outputs depending on what level the target needs. They also have different EQ curves depending on what the target needs.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 11, 2018)

Legion said:


> Hey!
> 
> The D2 is based on a Diezel VH4. The D2 has a drive-out (for use as a pedal), a preamp out (use as a preamp) and a cab sim out (use for direct to FoH/PA). The Cab sim out is nice, but I prefer the Preamp out the most. It sounds AMAZING, to my ears anyway. And I like it ever so slightly better than the Official Diezel VH4 pedal (which I also have). The three outputs on the D2 do have different outputs depending on what level the target needs. They also have different EQ curves depending on what the target needs.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Thanks for the response (actually applies to everyone who’s posted so far!). I’ve always been intrigued by the AMT pedals but haven’t looked all that closely.

I see they do have the 3 outputs. That’s a sweet feature. I also see the names are at least a little intuitive. D for Diezel, M for Marshall, C for Citrus (?)/Orange, R for Rectifier, etc. So I’ve been checking out a few demos of the P2 since the 5150/6505 is my preferred modern high gain tone. This is looking like a fantastic option right now and is tops on my list. Thanks.


----------



## rexbinary (Jul 11, 2018)

nm


----------



## Legion (Jul 11, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> C for Citrus (?)/Orange


 C is Cornford actually. 
Orange is the O2.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 11, 2018)

Legion said:


> C is Cornford actually.
> Orange is the O2.


thanks
OK, we almost have this mapped out:
E-?
S-Soldano?
B-Bogner?
SS-(preamp, if it means anything)?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 11, 2018)

E is Engl I believe

@Legion are you in the US? I’m wondering about how much import fees might be.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 11, 2018)

E is Engl.

All of this info is on their site.

The SS amps aren’t based on anything. They are AMT’s take on a high gain preamp.

On the Legend 1 and Legend 2 series preamp pedals are based on other amps.

Also if you haven’t tried the AMT R2 into a poweramp/effects-return, you are missing out.


----------



## Nitrobattery (Jul 11, 2018)

Suhr Eclipse or Riot, Friedman Dirty Shirley, Wampler Pinnacle Deluxe are cool options. I REALLY like the Wampler Tumnus Deluxe. It actually has a fair amount of gain, and if you stack it with something like a TS808...it'll do a really cool high gain thing that will be very different than the BE.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 11, 2018)

Nitrobattery said:


> I REALLY like the Wampler Tumnus Deluxe. It actually has a fair amount of gain, and if you stack it with something like a TS808...it'll do a really cool high gain thing that will be very different than the BE.


Mixing a low gain overdrive with my Matthews The Architect v2 does produce quite a bit of gain.


----------



## Legion (Jul 11, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> @Legion are you in the US? I’m wondering about how much import fees might be.




Hey, yeah I am in the US.
I bought both my AMT pedals (M2 and D2) used off reverb


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jul 11, 2018)

kindsage said:


> E is Engl.
> 
> All of this info is on their site.
> 
> .



Thanks, I tried and wound up at one of their 7 sites that required Flash or something....I think I found the right one at amt-sales.com


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jul 11, 2018)

You don't like the distortions inside the Kat? They sound good to me so far. Go Fortin, if you can find one. Sounded juicy on my Kat head.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 11, 2018)

Clearly the answer is to pair your Boss Katana with a Boss Metal Zone.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 11, 2018)

I think the biggest question would be how much of a budget do you have ? Prices range from less than $100 for the Mooer Micro pre-amp pedals to over $200 for something like the Diezel or ISP Theta pedals.

I too have heard nothing but good things about the AMT pedals but they can be a bit tricky to get a hold of.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 11, 2018)

MASS DEFECT said:


> You don't like the distortions inside the Kat? They sound good to me so far. Go Fortin, if you can find one. Sounded juicy on my Kat head.



I do like them quite a bit. With that said I like the BE-OD better at what it does than any distortion I’ve found on the Kat so far (it’s better than a lot of other amps too lol). I’m just messing around really. You know...spending cash for no good reason other than “because it’s fun.” 



Spinedriver said:


> I think the biggest question would be how much of a budget do you have ? Prices range from less than $100 for the Mooer Micro pre-amp pedals to over $200 for something like the Diezel or ISP Theta pedals.
> 
> I too have heard nothing but good things about the AMT pedals but they can be a bit tricky to get a hold of.



Budget isn’t really a concern for this. I mean, I’m not trying to go buy a Klon but not to worried about pedal price usually. I actually ordered a couple of AMT pedals. An R2 (because @kindsage made me...and because if I can’t have my GoT reference I may as well have Star Wars) and a P2.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2018)

The R2 and P2 are killer. The P2 is tighter and more scooped while the R2 is growly like a motherfucker.

I think the Bogner is actually based on the Halfer Triple Giant (go figure), while the E2, judging by the clips, is either based on the Powerball or Fireball judging by the really scooped nature.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 11, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Budget isn’t really a concern for this. I mean, I’m not trying to go buy a Klon but not to worried about pedal price usually. I actually ordered a couple of AMT pedals. An R2 (because @kindsage made me...and because if I can’t have my GoT reference I may as well have Star Wars) and a P2.



 Use an OD out front and be sure to use the preamp-out jack into a poweramp/effects-return!
Using it as a distortion is nowhere near the same as using it as a preamp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 11, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Use an OD out front and be sure to use the preamp-out jack into a poweramp/effects-return!
> Using it as a distortion is nowhere near the same as using it as a preamp



I actually though the R2 was plenty tight without a boost. Was like an already-boosted Recto. 

Fuck, now I wish I didn't sell mine.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jul 11, 2018)

Has anyone besides gushing Youtubers had a chance to try that newish purple Revv pedal?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 11, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> Has anyone besides gushing Youtubers had a chance to try that newish purple Revv pedal?


branchdavidian and a few other people on here have tried it. all of them said it's a really good distortion


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 11, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> Has anyone besides gushing Youtubers had a chance to try that newish purple Revv pedal?


@Carl Kolchak


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 11, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> branchdavidian and a few other people on here have tried it. all of them said it's a really good distortion


@BranchDavidian


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 12, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> Has anyone besides gushing Youtubers had a chance to try that newish purple Revv pedal?



I did. Very good distortion box I think. It just seemed overly noisy to me. I felt like it could benefit from a built in gate. Or at least an external gate after it.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 12, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> Has anyone besides gushing Youtubers had a chance to try that newish purple Revv pedal?



I own one, and am quite happy w/ mine. It can do 70s crunch up to high gain. Very versatile pedal, although a bit overpriced.

Defo more of a preamp style pedal than a traditional distortion though.

Bear in mind I've only used mine with IRs and not with a real amp, but if there's anything you'd like to know and I can help out I'd be glad to share.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 12, 2018)

Carl Kolchak said:


> I own one, and am quite happy w/ mine. It can do 70s crunch up to high gain. Very versatile pedal, although a bit overpriced.
> 
> Defo more of a preamp style pedal than a traditional distortion though.
> 
> Bear in mind I've only used mine with IRs and not with a real amp, but if there's anything you'd like to know and I can help out I'd be glad to share.


Can it do Back for the Attack and Under Lock and Key? Or Invasion of your Privacy, Dancing Undercover, and Detonator?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 12, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Can it do Back for the Attack and Under Lock and Key? Or Invasion of your Privacy, Dancing Undercover, and Detonator?


there's probably better options if you're chasing 80s metal tones dude


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 12, 2018)

KnightBrolaire said:


> there's probably better options if you're chasing 80s metal tones dude


I'm not, but it is purple, so what the hell? Where are the purple plexi tonez!?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 12, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I'm not, but it is purple, so what the hell? Where are the purple plexi tonez!?



Wampler?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 12, 2018)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Wampler?


Yeah, the Pinnacle or Plexi Drive would probably do the job. For now, I just use a TS + Rat combo or a JHS Angry Charlie that get some pretty cool tones going.

EDIT: Oddly enough, though, I have a Charlie Brown (the latest version, v4 maybe?) and I find it really undergained. My Two Notes Le Clean is on the verge of breakup, I use EMG 85s and 60As, a boost of some sort, and typically hit the strings pretty well with a heavy hand, and still find the CB to lack gain. Even with it cranked up. In fact, the Morning Glory on the high gain mode has more gain. Strange pedal.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 12, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, the Pinnacle or Plexi Drive would probably do the job. For now, I just use a TS + Rat combo or a JHS Angry Charlie that get some pretty cool tones going.
> 
> EDIT: Oddly enough, though, I have a Charlie Brown (the latest version, v4 maybe?) and I find it really undergained. My Two Notes Le Clean is on the verge of breakup, I use EMG 85s and 60As, a boost of some sort, and typically hit the strings pretty well with a heavy hand, and still find the CB to lack gain. Even with it cranked up. In fact, the Morning Glory on the high gain mode has more gain. Strange pedal.



The G3 has a lot of USABLE gain, and one of the best tone sweeps I've ever used on a pedal of this type. The good reviews I see this pedal getting are not unwarranted.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 12, 2018)

Carl Kolchak said:


> The G3 has a lot of USABLE gain, and one of the best tone sweeps I've ever used on a pedal of this type. The good reviews I see this pedal getting are not unwarranted.


Thanks Coalshack.

I'm dicking around with the CB after reading some reviews on The Gear Page. Apparently, the gain slowly increases up to 3:00, and then gets into high gain. Knowing that makes it much more useful, though I think it'd be nice if the gain started to pile on more a bit sooner.


----------



## BranchDavidian (Jul 12, 2018)

I bought the purple rev G3 pedal. Its the best high gain pedal ive come across. Highly recommended. I just a/b/y tested it with a tight metal jr and tightmetal pro. The rev sounds better. But has no built in noise gate youll need a noise suppressor


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 12, 2018)

BranchDavidian said:


> I bought the purple rev G3 pedal. Its the best high gain pedal ive come across. Highly recommended. I just a/b/y tested it with a tight metal jr and tightmetal pro. The rev sounds better. But has no built in noise gate youll need a noose suppressor



That was pretty much my experience as well.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 12, 2018)

BranchDavidian said:


> I bought the purple rev G3 pedal. Its the best high gain pedal ive come across. Highly recommended. I just a/b/y tested it with a tight metal jr and tightmetal pro. The rev sounds better. But has no built in noise gate youll need a noose suppressor


Just don't let the noose get loose and you won't need to suppress it.


----------



## BranchDavidian (Jul 12, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Just don't let the noose get loose and you won't need to suppress it.


How the hell else am i supposed to juice my goose?


----------



## op1e (Jul 12, 2018)

I use one of my overdrives into a $30 Eno Crunchbox clone and its pretty fun into a clean channel.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 13, 2018)

BranchDavidian said:


> I bought the purple rev G3 pedal. Its the best high gain pedal ive come across. Highly recommended. I just a/b/y tested it with a tight metal jr and tightmetal pro. The rev sounds better. But has no built in noise gate youll need a noise suppressor



I found I didn't need a noise gate at all, as the G3 was really very quiet even with the gain maxed out on the Red Channel.

Go figure...


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 14, 2018)

Carl Kolchak said:


> I found I didn't need a noise gate at all, as the G3 was really very quiet even with the gain maxed out on the Red Channel.
> 
> Go figure...



Cool. If that had been my experience I definitely would have kept it. Great sounding pedal.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jul 14, 2018)

Damn All of You. Now i HAVE to buy and try this Revv pedal. If i will do so, i will report with my comparison between my other fav distortions: Strymon Riverside, Friedman BE-OD, Tech21 OMG and AMT D2. BUT now i am waiting for PRS MT15 to come. If it will be good enough it will cure my GAS...for few months. Damn ALL of YOU


----------



## rexbinary (Jul 14, 2018)

At least the Suhr Riot mini that I've been looking at pulling the trigger on everyday wasn't mentioned enough for me to order it.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 14, 2018)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Damn All of You. Now i HAVE to buy and try this Revv pedal. If i will do so, i will report with my comparison between my other fav distortions: Strymon Riverside, Friedman BE-OD, Tech21 OMG and AMT D2. BUT now i am waiting for PRS MT15 to come. If it will be good enough it will cure my GAS...for few months. Damn ALL of YOU



I have the Riverside and BE-OD. Both are really good. The BE-OD has a small extra bit of clarity when in a direct comparison with the Riverside but the Riverside is very underrated imo.


----------



## Wolfhorsky (Jul 14, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> I have the Riverside and BE-OD. Both are really good. The BE-OD has a small extra bit of clarity when in a direct comparison with the Riverside but the Riverside is very underrated imo.


Yeah, but when You set prescence to high on the Riverside, it becomes a metal monster. It has very dynamic, deep yet tight low end. But i hate the mid freq. BE-OD has perfect mids, but it doesn’t have that low lows imho. It can get muddy while Riverside won’t. BTW I have Riverside connected to AMT mini expression pedal to heel-toe morphing between two settings. It is seriously cool feature. Plus fav switch that enables fav setting in other pedal like DIG. This way i can have 3 presets with one that changes preset in other pedal.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wolfhorsky said:


> Yeah, but when You set prescence to high on the Riverside, it becomes a metal monster. It has very dynamic, deep yet tight low end. But i hate the mid freq. BE-OD has perfect mids, but it doesn’t have that low lows imho. It can get muddy while Riverside won’t. BTW I have Riverside connected to AMT mini expression pedal to heel-toe morphing between two settings. It is seriously cool feature. Plus fav switch that enables fav setting in other pedal like DIG. This way i can have 3 presets with one that changes preset in other pedal.



Yeah I agree. I set the presence to high and bump the treble up a bit and it's definitely an excellent high gain tone. Like you said its lows don't get too muddy. The BE-OD does have great mids and can get a bit muddy, but I find it responds pretty well to an OD in front. I also love the expression feature. I have a dunlop mini expression pedal I use to morph between a pushed clean and a pretty gainy crunch tone, then my favorite is a very high gain metal tone. Pretty sweet function. However, I don't love the sweep on the dunlop. It's kinda touchy. I just got the AMT R2 in and haven't had a chance to try it yet. I'm going to do so tomorrow.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 15, 2018)

Ok so I fired up the AMT R2 and it, like the Revv, seems very noisy. The BE-OD isn’t nearly as noisy. And the BE is controllable with a noise gate behind it. The R2...not so much. Check this out. Does this seem normal?


----------



## mnemonic (Jul 15, 2018)

The BE-OD is pretty noisy for me, needs a gate. My R2 isn’t really noisy at all though. I do keep the gain at about half though, and then boost if I want some more sharpness in the attack and saturation. Then again, I only use the preamp-out into a power amp, I don’t use the drive-out. 

The ISP Theta is really great if you want a built in noise gate. It has an ISP Decimator II built in and works amazingly. It is a quiet pedal, unless you set it up with the clean channel boosting the front end of the gain channel, then it is noisy as fuck. The gate can be set to cut all that noise but at that point you’re setting the gate extremely tight. Which is fine if you’re into that. 

It’s a preamp but the eq is extremely flexible so I don’t doubt you could use it as a distortion pedal, you’d just need some... unconventional settings. The clean channel is also super transparent with a real wide range on the eq knobs, so it also works great as a pedal platform.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 15, 2018)

Also, the G3 doesn't sound like it's trying to be anything else. It's got it's own thing going, which, depending on what you're looking to achieve sonically, will either be a plus or a minus for you.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 15, 2018)

mnemonic said:


> The BE-OD is pretty noisy for me, needs a gate. My R2 isn’t really noisy at all though. I do keep the gain at about half though, and then boost if I want some more sharpness in the attack and saturation. Then again, I only use the preamp-out into a power amp, I don’t use the drive-out.



That’s interesting. I also tried using the preamp out into the Katana FX loop but the noise is still present. I wonder if there’s something wrong with this R2.

The type of noise is also an issue. The BE-OD’s noise is more of the high frequency hiss that is common in high gain amps. The R2’s is more like loud pink noise where it’s up and down the spectrum, affecting even low frequencies.

I will try putting the R2 by itself into the fx loop of one of my tube amps with nothing else in the chain to see if the noise is still present that way. 

I think @bulb Horizon Devices is doing a high gain pedal with built in gate that looks like it’ll be usable as a preamp or as a dirt pedal. Won’t be out for a while but I may have to check that out.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 15, 2018)

Okay so I tried simplifying the chain:

Guitar > R2 in > R2 preamp out > Invective FX Return 1

Sounds fantastic, very reasonable noise levels.

Then tried:

Guitar > R2 in > R2 drive out > Invective input

Also sounds fantastic, maybe a little less high end than using the preamp output. Again, totally acceptable noise level.

Then back in one of the HX Effects loops and the noise is back. The HX is in 4cm right now and the noise is fine without the pedal(s) engaged. It basically feels like the HX Effects is amplifying....ugh...I think I need to test something else....standby...

Edit: Nope. I tried changing the send/return levels for those loops on the HX Effects and that didn’t fix it either really. The HX’s loops is seeming to amplify the noise in this setup. Again, more testing needed.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 15, 2018)

Ahh so the Revv probably wasn’t noisy either.

About the tone though. Did you like the R2 or the Revv more?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 15, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Ahh so the Revv probably wasn’t noisy either.
> 
> About the tone though. Did you like the R2 or the Revv more?



Exactly. Or at least it probably wasn’t excessively noisy. Probably just has the standard amount you might expect from a high gain pedal. Annoying since I sent the Revv back. 

Hmmmm. I’m not sure which I like better since I don’t have the G3 to a/b. Mayyyyyybe G3, but I’d really need the G3 back in hand to be able to answer that question.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 15, 2018)

Hissy noise from the HX Effects seems to be common unfortunately.

https://line6.com/support/topic/32964-hx-effects-audio-artifacts/


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 15, 2018)

Thanks man. I did see that another guy had a problem but I didn’t see the post you linked. I’ll open a support ticket.


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2018)

No fuzzrocious yet?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 15, 2018)

They mainly do fuzzes. Even their Rat clone seems more on the fuzzy side.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 15, 2018)

budda said:


> No fuzzrocious yet?



Me? Nah. I haven’t even checked it out yet. I guess it sounds like it’ll be a fuzz...


----------



## budda (Jul 15, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Me? Nah. I haven’t even checked it out yet. I guess it sounds like it’ll be a fuzz...



Fuzzrocious is a company. They do more than just fuzz.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 16, 2018)

On the noise issue: I really wish this site allowed you to edit older posts because what I thought was excessive noise from the Revv G3 pedal turned out to be a faulty send 1 from the HX Effects. 

As has been discussed and linked above, it’s a not-totally-uncommon issue. I was about to open a support ticket with L6 but realized I still had the GC receipt. Did a little test there to confirm the issue is with the HX then exchanged it.

And the G3 is on its way back to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jul 16, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> On the noise issue: I really wish this site allowed you to edit older posts because what I thought was excessive noise from the Revv G3 pedal turned out to be a faulty send 1 from the HX Effects.
> 
> As has been discussed and linked above, it’s a not-totally-uncommon issue. I was about to open a support ticket with L6 but realized I still had the GC receipt. Did a little test there to confirm the issue is with the HX then exchanged it.
> 
> And the G3 is on its way back to me.



Probably ask a mod to edit the post (or posts) to clarify that.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 16, 2018)

This ^^^


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 18, 2018)

Update: Revv sent the G3 back to me so I did a little shootout between a few distortion pedals:

- AMT R2
- Revv G3
- Strymon Riverside 

First was into the clean channel of my Invective and through my custom 2x12 with a V30/Creamback.

I preferred the G3 into the front of the amp. It has a certain clarity and thickness that is very like gain from a good amp. It’s controls are very powerful so extreme settings aren’t necessary. 

My second choice into the front is the Riverside. It can in the general vicinity of the G3 but the G3’s clarity stands out. I also like the G3’s mid range a bit better. I think it’s the frequency the pedals mid controls affect. 

The R2 was way behind the pack in this configuration. Through the pedal’s drive output, the bass was boomy and the mids and highs seemed somewhat undefined I guess. Basically it wasn’t terrible but I’d choose the other two easily over the R2 when going into the front of the amp. However...

Next I tested the pedals into the Invective’s FX return. Here, the R2 really stood out. I used the Preamp output and the R2 sounds phenomenal in this setup. It sounds like a very good amp and does remind me of my old Dual Rec Tremoverb. The EQ and gain controls are great here and no extreme settings were needed. Along with having awesome high gain tones, when switched “off” the R2 has a very usable clean preamp “channel” that has a control for level and a clean boost switch that seems to be a little mid and gain boost. I like it with the boost on. The clean channel would certainly benefit from having some EQ control but it sounds quite good as is. 

My second choice as a preamp would be the G3. Its powerful EQ comes in handy here. The G3 retains its awesome clarity and punch. Honestly it just has a significantly different sound than the R2 and might sound just as good or better for some people depending on preference. Still. I think G3 is better as a preamp. 

The Riverside is last for me but it’s actually pretty damned good as a preamp. It took some extreme settings to get there though which didn’t leave much room for more tweaking. For example, by the time I liked it I had treble, gain, and level at 100%.

A couple notable points:
- The R2’s clean channel makes it an even better choice as a preamp. 
- The Riverside is way more flexible and has way more features than the others. The built in gate is excellent. The ability to have two separate settings is awesome (not to mention actually morphing between two settings).

Anyway I figured I’d share some thoughts on these pedals. They’re all excellent imo. The only one I wouldn’t really want to use is the R2 as a drive pedal in front. It wasn’t bad exactly, but was significantly worse than the others. Everything else was at least somewhat close. 

Next I need to try them into the front and loop of my Katana which is what I actually wanted them for lol.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you for the shootout review! So basically you preferred the R2 over the G3 (when used as a preamp) but, you feel it really comes down to personal preference?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 18, 2018)

Okay. That’s enough testing for today. I did a much shorter version of that shootout with the Katana. Bottom line is the G3 earned a spot on the board. It’ll be a fun high gain pedal alongside the BE-OD which can also do high gain but a different flavor, and can also do a sweet low/mid gain. Seems like a fun combo.

The R2 (and the P2 when it shows up) will likely be backup pedals in case I need preamps. The R2 is amazing as a preamp—my guess is the P2 will be similarly great. The Riverside, awesome though it is, is getting benched.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 18, 2018)

kindsage said:


> Thank you for the shootout review! So basically you preferred the R2 over the G3 (when used as a preamp) but, you feel it really comes down to personal preference?



Kinda. It’s always personal preference, ya know? But I think the R2 really is better as a preamp. If someone wanted a pedal as a preamp, I’d say that although the G3 works well in that application, I’d definitely lean towards the R2 or whichever AMT version suits your taste (P2, D2, etc.). And I’d make the side note that unless you have some other option, Guitar > Pedal > Amp FX return means you’ll have a pretty nice clean with the AMT vs. a pretty crappy one with the G3 (since that ends up being guitar into FX loop with the pedal off).


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Jul 18, 2018)

Deadpool_25 said:


> Kinda. It’s always personal preference, ya know? But I think the R2 really is better as a preamp. If someone wanted a pedal as a preamp, I’d say that although the G3 works well in that application, I’d definitely lean towards the R2 or whichever AMT version suits your taste (P2, D2, etc.). And I’d make the side note that unless you have some other option, Guitar > Pedal > Amp FX return means you’ll have a pretty nice clean with the AMT vs. a pretty crappy one with the G3 (since that ends up being guitar into FX loop with the pedal off).



Maybe try all three as dedicated preamp pedals in front of some IRs?


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 18, 2018)

Carl Kolchak said:


> Maybe try all three as dedicated preamp pedals in front of some IRs?



I’m trying to keep things to _basically_ guitar, amp, pedals. With that said, the HX FX has IR loading capability so it’s a possibility in the future.


----------



## Deadpool_25 (Jul 22, 2018)

Just did another shootout. This time using a DSL40CR. Both through the FX loop and in front, I preferred:

Tied for first: BE-OD (through the clean AMT preamps), the AMT R2, and AMT P2. Those were all amazing.

2nd: Revv G3. Today, it felt like it had a lot less low end than the other pedals (so it’s naturally a little tighter) and, surprisingly, a bit less gain than the others. It might just be the type of gain it has though.

The Riverside has less gain than the others too, and for high gain I had the drive cranked. It also seems a bit less defined—it lacks a bit of clarity in comparison to the others. It’s still an awesome pedal, but I notice a definite difference when a/b’ing.

I’m now kind of leaning towards the BE and R2 or P2 being on the board.


----------

